# Grundlegende Frage



## Aloisia (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte folgendes auf meiner Homepage programmieren:

Leute können sich registrieren (Name,Email + Passwort +...) bekommen eine Mail um die Registrierung zu bestätigen (bzw. E-Mail Verifikation). Die Daten sollen in einer DB gespeichert werden. (Name, Anmeldezeitpunkt, Wohnort,.....)
Man kann sich dann einloggen (bis jetzt ganz ähnlich einer klassischen Forumsanmeldung) dann soll allerdings ein Java-Applet angezeigt werden, welches sonst nicht zugänglich ist. Dieses Applet benötigt einige Daten über die Benutzer (Name, Wohnort).

Ich möchte damit etwas neues ausprobieren. Das Applet ist zur Zeit ein etwas besseres "Hello World".

Ich habe mich noch für kein CMS oö. entschieden, ich würde das aber gerne in ein CMS einbinden, ...wie würdet ihr das machen?
Ich habe sehr rudimentäre Kenntnisse in HTML, PHP, SQL und Java.


----------



## sheel (3. Mai 2015)

Hi

bist du dir ganz ganz wirklich sicher, ein Java-Applet zu wollen?
Aufgrund vieler Probleme (inklusive Sicherheitslücken) und neuere Alternativen für viele Anwendungsfälle
sind Applets so dermaßen unbeliebt, dass HTML5 zwar aus Kompatibilitätsgründen noch fordert,
dass Browser das unterstützen, aber den Einsatz von Applets aber ausdrücklich verbietet.

Was soll es denn letztendlich werden?

Und wie man komplett eigene Seiten am Besten in ein CMS einbindet hängt ganz vom CMS ab.


----------



## Aloisia (3. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Ich habe ein Programm in Java geschrieben, und das wollte ich jetzt Online laufen lassen.


----------



## Aloisia (3. Mai 2015)

Was ich am Ende will:
Anmelden/Registrieren so wie beschrieben. Jeder soll das können, also ich will nicht vorher Benutzer erstellen und denen dann die Login-Daten geben.
Das "Programm" selbst sollte Fragen stellen, und 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten geben, wobei 1 davon richtig ist.
Die Fragen und Antworten sind in einer DB-Tabelle gespeichert. Der Benutzer sollte so eine Art Lernkartei haben, und die Fragen, somit üben können.
Wie gesagt, den erforderlichen Code habe ich in Java geschrieben.
Welche Sprache könntet ihr mir anraten? Wenn möglich sollten "Grafische Elemente" vorhanden sein ( so wie swing bei Java...)


----------



## sheel (3. Mai 2015)

...HTML? Zusammen mit einem DB-Teil in PHP, oder auch Java
(nur dass das in der Richtung ziemlich anders als ein Swing-Applet ist)


----------



## Aloisia (4. Mai 2015)

Also das Grundgerüst in HTML, und den Loginbereich bzw. das Programm in Java geht?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Mai 2015)

Hi,

natürlich geht das  Zum Beispiel mit Spring. Damit lassen sich recht schön und schnell Java-Anwendungen zusammenbauen. Einzige Vorraussetzung hierfür ist, dass auch dein Webserver mit den Java-Servlets was anfangen kann (Tomcat, Glassfish, JBoss etc.)

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Aloisia (4. Mai 2015)

Bin bei all-inkl.de Ich glaube da ist Tomcat möglich.


----------

